# Grand Rapids cl monarch super deluxe men's bike



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 4, 2017)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-monarch-super-deluxe/6310212853.html


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 7, 2017)

I think that is more than the bike is worth with all the work it would take to fix it up. But I do like.


----------

